# Am I restricted to only the pre-installed apps?



## Disco_Stu (Jul 31, 2018)

I just installed a new Tivo Roamio. I was under the impression that I could load apps from the Opera store. However, with the new "Tivo Experience" there is no option to go to the store and download anything. Is this the way it is supposed to work?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Disco_Stu said:


> I just installed a new Tivo Roamio. I was under the impression that I could load apps from the Opera store. However, with the new "Tivo Experience", there is no option to go to the store and download anything. Is this the way it is suppoed to work?


Opera is now called Vewd.


----------



## Disco_Stu (Jul 31, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Opera is now called Vewd.


But I can't get to that either...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Disco_Stu said:


> But I can't get to that either...


The main menu has Apps. Select that then All.

Page 44: https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf

Tivo Customer Support Community

There is Apps and there is Add & Manage Apps. The latter (7) are those that can be used with Search. The former (21) are those supplied for general use.


----------



## Disco_Stu (Jul 31, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> The main menu has Apps. Select that then All.
> 
> Page 44: https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf
> 
> Tivo Customer Support Community


Yes. I can do that and see all the apps that are installed. But I can't install anything that is not pre-installed. For instance, the Google Play app.


----------



## Disco_Stu (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh, wait... I see now that VEWD App store is one of the pre-installed apps. I don't see the Google App in there, but I'll poke around for a while.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Disco_Stu said:


> Yes. I can do that and see all the apps that are installed. But I can't install anything that is not pre-installed. For instance, the Google Play app.


Correct. If it's not installed, you can't install it. That's why I have a Roku and Android tablet.


----------



## Disco_Stu (Jul 31, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Correct. If it's not installed, you can't install it. That's why I have a Roku and Android tablet.


Turns out all of the VEWD apps are cloud based. They do not actually install on the Tivo. I guess I will hold on to my Roku.


----------



## CopRock (Jul 13, 2014)

Disco_Stu said:


> Turns out all of the VEWD apps are cloud based. They do not actually install on the Tivo. I guess I will hold on to my Roku.


Thats one of the peeves with Tivo, one of many... by now after many years I'm sure many were expecting a type of AppStore where you could download the apps you want to your Tivo & Tivo makes no effort at reaching out to companies to get new ones. 
FFS there's an HBOgo but no HBOnow on OTA only units, and many Apps that have limited audience... ended up getting a succession of AppleTV's to fill the void that Tivo should've. Kinda sad.


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

Yep I agree. TiVo had a great opportunity to make this an all in one box. I too switched to AppleTVs all around my house. Slowly looking at phasing out TiVo.


----------



## Bucket73521 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yep, TiVo is outdated tablo is way ahead. Wish I had bought tablo instead of TiVo. I made the mistake because of dtv.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Bucket73521 said:


> Yep, TiVo is outdated tablo is way ahead. Wish I had bought tablo instead of TiVo. I made the mistake because of dtv


So the Tablo equivalent 4 tuner would be $299.99 plus $149.99 lifetime guide plus $50 for an external USB hard drive takes you up to $500 roughly versus the TiVo Roamio OTA at $399 and then you still need another device to display the output on the TV if you don't have a smart TV that supports the Tablo client? It looks like they only just recently supported 5.1 Surround Sound and I also don't see that Tablo supports any apps?

Not sure how I see Tablo is way ahead.

Scott


----------



## Bucket73521 (Apr 29, 2017)

TiVo only has OTA attached to one tv. Tablo can be watched on up to six devices. TiVo might be ok for cable tv, with only one tv.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Bucket73521 said:


> TiVo only has OTA attached to one tv. Tablo can be watched on up to six devices. TiVo might be ok for cable tv, with only one tv.


Yes at least for the Roamio OTA, you would have had to buy the Stream (which you can only get used now) and Mini's for the remote TV's. The Bolt of course has streaming built-in but generally no the same cheaper price point as the Roamio OTA. I'd still take the Roamio OTA with a used Stream and Mini's over the Tablo.

Scott


----------

